# HELP PLEASE



## dholifield (Feb 22, 2015)

How do I light furnace on a 2005 Keystone outback


----------



## C Nash (Feb 22, 2015)

should be automatic light when you turn it on. Turn on your stove burner to purge the lines of air.  You should hear a clicking from the furnace if the auto light is working.  Does the fan come on?  Welcome to the forum


----------



## jaynjazz (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi There.
I know our lines need to purge a little (a minute or so) before the furnace, water heater or stove will work. Once they are purged all those should be automatic. You may be able to go outside and light it manually.

Good Luck!


----------



## redeyerich (Apr 13, 2015)

Norcold model N3150AGR works on AC and propane but not on battery.  Any suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## Mike in TO (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi, new member here. Just got our 2015 Outback last fall and didn’t use it till spring, so we didn’t have the need to heat it by furnace. We read the manual but can’t find the thermostat. Just the remote. Where is the thermostat kept? It’s not obvious. Also read that it ignites automatically, is that true? We are boondocking with power from a solar- battery set up, does that matter? All lights are operating off the battery.
Thanks for any help/ suggestions.


----------

